# BIOS update failure



## balanga (Nov 2, 2017)

My attempt to update my ThinkPad X61 with the Middleton BIOS failed and now my system won't boot up. 

What to do?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 2, 2017)

Have you looked up BIOS recovery procedures?

A two minute read of documents shows you update ECP first then BIOS.
Did you flash to the most recent IBM bios first? Have you flashed any bios to it since 2009?

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/BIOS_Upgrade


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 2, 2017)

You can reset the BIOS by detaching the cmos batter for 15'' or moving the 'clearmos' jumper from position 1-2 to 2-3 and then repositioning it to the default pins after 30''.

I had your problem once and sorted it out that way. See your motherboard manual for specific instrucrtons


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 3, 2017)

Call me optimistic but I think its time for target practice.

Sorry I recommended that you use a custom bios. My similar flashing experience was successful.
I have used a custom bios with HP laptops from the same era with cell modems.

I would tear it down(remove all periphery) and remove the bios battery for 30 minutes as suggested. I doubt it has any jumpers.


----------



## balanga (Nov 3, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> You can reset the BIOS by detaching the cmos batter for 15'' or moving the 'clearmos' jumper from position 1-2 to 2-3 and then repositioning it to the default pins after 30''.
> 
> I had your problem once and sorted it out that way. See your motherboard manual for specific instrucrtons



I checked the Hardware Maintenance Manual for a ThinkPad X61  but didn't see any reference to jumpers so not sure where they are located...

Removing the cmos battery didn't have the required result .


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 3, 2017)

Unfortunate that this happened, as what you most likely now have is a "Soft Bricked" device. If that's what happened, recovery is an absolute PIA.
Soft Brick recovery has two methods: Serial Console or JTAG. Serial Console is a bit easier IMHO.
First you need a TTL 3.3 or 5 Volt cable, depending on the device native voltage (you'll have to search for your laptop specifics)
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/images/SimpleRS232.jpg
Then you'll have to locate the serial console pinout on the motherboard, connect one end of cable Mobo and other end to a running system's Serial Console. If all goes well the cu(1)() interface will show you the boot process and then you can try and figure out how to interrupt boot and flash a new BIOS file.

If you choose to go this way, be sure to do a lot of reading about "Bricked Recovery" on the *WRT distros help pages.
DISCLAIMER: I've only done this on modem/routers but never on a full-fledged computer. Whether Serial Recovery will work on a Laptop is beyond my experience.

Good Luck!


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 3, 2017)

I think your only hope is something like this:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...om-a-bad-bios-flash-phoenix-bios-only.404987/

You have to make a usb boot drive with the correct BIOS and it has to be setup to flash automatically.
You will have no video only beeps to go by.

To use this method you need to find out the BIOS manufacturer and use their procedure.
The above Phoenix BIOS recovery method is only for Phoenix BIOS. You need to find the proper procedure for your BIOS.


----------



## balanga (Nov 6, 2017)

Beeblebrox said:


> Unfortunate that this happened, as what you most likely now have is a "Soft Bricked" device. If that's what happened, recovery is an absolute PIA.
> Then you'll have to locate the serial console pinout on the motherboard, connect one end of cable Mobo and other end to a running system's Serial Console. If all goes well the cu(1)() interface will show you the boot process and then you can try and figure out how to interrupt boot and flash a new BIOS file.
> 
> If you choose to go this way, be sure to do a lot of reading about "Bricked Recovery" on the *WRT distros help pages.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. I thought I'd give this a try before giving up on my ThinkPad, but I have no idea as to where to look for serial console pinout. There is no RS232 port on this system and I don't see any pinholes or jumper switches.


----------



## balanga (Nov 6, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I think your only hope is something like this:
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...om-a-bad-bios-flash-phoenix-bios-only.404987/
> 
> You have to make a usb boot drive with the correct BIOS and it has to be setup to flash automatically.
> ...



The BIOS which was working was Lenovo BIOS 2.21 (7NETC1WW). I'll try and follow the link you provided to see how relevant it is.

When I power on a few lights flash and the fans (it has two) start up momentarily and it beeps when I take the meory out, so I guess there is still some vestage of life, but...


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2017)

Many times on original BIOS you must step up through versions of the BIOS to upgrade.
So if original BIOS from 2009 then you might have to flash it multiple times moving up through the BIOS revisions.

This is why I was asking if you ever upgraded the bios prior to the custom bios.
From the IBM bios notes:
"If you update to the BIOS version 2.06-1.03 or later, you are not able to get
  back to the older BIOS versions."

BIOS are much like an OS. You can upgrade but not always can you downgrade. Just like an OS.

So hypothetical: Your laptop had newer ECP module 1.03 from a recent BIOS but the Middleton custom BIOS used ECP 1.02 because it is older.

Some investigation of the Middleton BIOS is needed. Determine what IBM BIOS is slightly older and use that to recover. Newest BIOS might not be the best at first. You need to sync the laptops ECP version with the BIOS. They could be out of wack now. Especially if you have a newer ECP from a previos BIOS upgrade.


----------



## balanga (Nov 9, 2017)

Somone passed on the following guide - looks difficult 

https://libreboot.org/docs/install/x60_unbrick.html


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 15, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Sorry I recommended that you use a custom bios. My similar flashing experience was successful.
> I have used a custom bios with HP laptops from the same era with cell modems.



When I got my first vintage Thinkpads I heard a lot of people at the  thinkpads.com  forums talk about flashing the Middleton BIOS on their machines but I never tried it.

According to the link, there is a battery under the X61 keyboard you can disconnect for 3 minutes that will reset the BIOS.

They are the real Thinkpad gurus and had input on the new "retro" Thinkpad. if I had a Thinkpad issue I couldn't work out myself that's where I'd seek advise.


----------

